# A. Pettersson's symphony no. 7



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

I stumbled upon this work. 

While i realize how it is footnote in the history of symphonies im also fascinated.

The rugged parts of the symphony seem to have been a big influence on Danny Elfmans music to Planet of the apes and Batman. 

From the 30 minute mark there is a Mahler-worthy passage that sounds slightly more contemporary. 

Am I just playing this up too much?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a fine work but I can't listen to it too often. Too intense.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

It's called the Suicide simphony, because he suffered an illness, and to me it's also like a soundtrack, but it reminds me of the arrival to Manderley, misty, in Rebecca...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have two performances of it. It's a tough listen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

And here's the great news: he had others.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

If you mean there are more recordings, that's right:

http://www.classical.net/music/comp.lst/works/pettersson/sym07.php

(I have BIS and CPO, like hpowders, I supose)

But if you mean he had other symphonies, you are also right (he has even a Guestbook on TC). In fact, I know him tthrough a friend who discovered the composer in a "blind" test: a record shop was playing his 8th...


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds like I would love this guy.....gotta check this out. Danka.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

If You are open to the vast possibilities of emotion in music, then Pettersson is quite forward with his anguish! I have "happy, need to be taken down" periods when I divulge in his music and I always come out of it a stronger person! (But like hpow says, You do it regularly but not often, Pettersson's music being that exhaustive! But always worth while..)

/ptr


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Is this the Symphony that Dorati recorded?


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello, Triplets. Yes, as seen in the link of my previous message: it's the first recording, from 1.969.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. There's the Dorati, but others are very fine too. Devastating music.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

And it became so famous in his country, Sweden, that there is even a "contemporary jazz" piece based on the first motif of the symphony:

http://www.amazon.com/Apus/dp/B004BC7VHI


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

SilverSurfer said:


> Hello, Triplets. Yes, as seen in the link of my previous message: it's the first recording, from 1.969.


I have that lp. I remember being fascinated by it. Will have to look for it and give it a spin.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

One of my projects this year was to listen to Pettersson's symphonies 1-16 (17 was never finished) in order. I averaged one a week and usually 2 or 3 times each (some in multiple performances). Although I remembered these as a tough nuts to crack, I found that repeated auditions attuned me to AP's "tone" and the experience was very interesting. I enjoyed the middle symphonies the most (5-9) but all were worth putting in the time.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Do you have the Lp, Triplets? (and Ransgtrom listened to multiple performances?)

When I heard the 7th on BIS, I bought the CPO trying to see if there was a more sharp, violent and "crazy" approach (I mean, on the strings and that percussion sounding as a "drumkite"), but they both sound apparently calm... until I realized that it's that soft sound what makes it more dramatic...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Triplets said:


> Is this the Symphony that Dorati recorded?


Some recommendable recordings from the LP era:

Dorati recorded the 7th and the 10th. 
Comissiona was a fine Pettersson conductor too and recorded 7, 8, 9 and 14.
Kamu recorded the 6th - excellent
Westerberg recorded a good 2nd.
Larsson a good 12th.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 23, 2014)

I actually haven't listened to all of his symphonies yet, but so far the 7th is his best if you ask me (followed closely by No. 16). 

If you know of any composers even remotely similar to the darkness and sheer "desperation" of Pettersson's works I would be very grateful for recommendations.


----------



## Konsgaard (Oct 24, 2014)

As far as I know there is a new symphony cycle being recorded on BIS by Christian Lindberg. Some symphonies have already been released and have received rave reviews.

All in all, Pettersson is a truly great composer that demands more recognition.


----------

